# pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): pkg-config-0.25_1 - virtualbox



## cweks (Jan 4, 2013)

```
r/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c dependency.c -o dependency.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c queue.c -o queue.o
cc  -o pkgconf main.o pkg.o bsdstubs.o getopt_long.o fragment.o argvsplit.o fileio.o tuple.o dependency.o queue.o
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  [B]pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1[/B]

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** [check-install-conflicts] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
root@freebsd91:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose #
```

I am attempting to install application VirtualBox as per http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox

`# portsnap fetch update`

Build and install virtualbox:

`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose && make install clean`




```
root@freebsd91:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose # uname -a

FreeBSD .1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2013)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## edwinoakes (Feb 12, 2013)

I am using Freebsd 8.3 Gnome2

After running 


```
# portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*
```
 the php53 port now complete and installs

But what are the following for? 

```
pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```

If I run
	
	



```
# pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
pkg: Command not found.
```



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2013)

Those pkgng lines are for if you are using pkgng.  You are not, so don't do them.


----------

